# Guess who has a new sister???



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Since I always get upset at these guessing games, I won't really make you guess...Guapo has a new sister!!! Her name is Paisley, she's 1.5 years old and from Wyndward Havanese!! We love her already...she's adjusting well to city life! I promise to post some pictures of their first day together tomorrow morning.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see her. I'm sure Guapo will be thrilled to have a sister.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, how exciting!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so excited for you all. Guapo must be so happy to have a playmate.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Already told you how excited I am for you but here it is again!  can't wait to meet paisley on Monday night. I hope four dogs won't be too much for you!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congratulations!!

Ryan


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

We miss her already, but know that she's going to be so happy with you! Can't wait to hear all about her adventures taking over the city!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Wonderful news. Can't wait to see the pictures. Also I think Guapo is a great name for a Havanese. One of my friends on meeting my Lhasa boy called him El Guapo because of his personality so since we call him the Handsome one.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so excited for you!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Gfete! Congrats


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Congragulations on your new addition- can't wait to see their pictures together!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats. I am watching for pictures!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

What a cute name, can't wait to see pics of her! I hope her and Guapo are happy together.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations, I hope Guapo and Paisley become the very best of friends. Where did you get Paisley? Is there a story there? Please share……..


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Paisley came to us from Wyndward Havanese. We approached them about their most recent litter and had been going to visit the puppies. Instead, we fell in love with their 1.5-year-old female, Paisley. She's very small (a little bit smaller than Guapo) so they've decided not to breed her. She's extremely loving with a wonderful free spirit! She is adjusting well to life in the city (no grass, lots of traffic and noise, walking on a leash all the time).

Here are some pictures of them playing! I also added one of Guapo at Alan's parents' house so you can see how "rough" our dogs' lives are


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Alan and Michelle! How exciting! Paisley is very pretty. I can't wait to see and hear more about her. I'm sure Guapo is quite excited about finally having a live-in buddy.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Whoo Congratulations!  They look wonderful together!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

They look like a matched pair.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, they look so cute together!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She is so sweet and they look so "happy together".


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Congrats! What a beautiful pair!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations!
They are so cute together.
Glad to hear that Paisley is adjusting to city life so well.
Have fun!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww....congratulations! Guapo and Paisley make a cute pair!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

They look like happy playmates! Congrats!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Congrats! She is so cute, and I'm sure Guapo is thrilled to have a new sibling


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute pics, yeah ruff life, I can see that (HaHa).


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

It's double the fun!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations! How great for Guapo to have a sister/playmate! Love her name.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Gaupo and Paisley look so happy together. Paisley is so pretty.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ok...sorry...who's who? who's in the green bed and who is in the orange? (great beds by the way...we have one too)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, Guapo is in the orange bed and Paisley is in the green. Paisley is slightly darker than Guapo, which you can tell if you look at her back - that's how you can tell them apart, I think.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Lina, they really look like siblings!!! are they related? Lina, that means you are going to have 4 neezers now when you sit for them and vice versa. Farah, you have some nice dogs. Congrats Alan and Michele.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Carolina is right, Guapo is in the red bed (although that is the new bed meant for Paisley) and Paisley is the blue/green bed. We are about to find out how 4 neezers in a 1-bedroom NYC apartment works...Carolina is on her way with Kubrick and Hitch. We are watching them while Carolina and Spencer move into the new place. 

Don't worry I will post pictures


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck! op2:
PS- Tell Spencer and Carolina- Congratulations and happy new place!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

We're so happy that Miss Paisley is adjusting to her new city life. She was a country bumpkin with big city ideas before! 8) 

Just wanted to clarify that Paisley has never been bred. She's only 1.5 yo. 8) We had been on the fence about whether or not to spay her and place her or spay her and keep her. My mom was pretty attached to her. But once Alan and Michelle met her, you could tell it was meant to be. There was a reason we kept her back to grow up and see if she could cut it in the show ring...she was meant to be Guapo's little sister. 8) 

Things happen for a reason! 

Thanks guys, for giving her such a great home!!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations. Paisley is precious.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Congratulations. I hope you will be as happy with Paisley as I am with Cassie. Farah has great dogs.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so happy for you guys, and for Guapo. And I cannot wait to pupsit them in a few months!!!! She sounds like a perfect fit. I am sure it was hard for Farah to part with her!! 
Hope all is going well with the 4 pups- just remember I had 7 here in May! Although my place is bigger - it is always a lot!! 
Have fun!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

We are back to 2 and everyone survived  The first 12 hours was very difficult because Kubrick and Hitch didn't want to sleep. Around 2am Alan agreed to sleep out in the living room with them, which calmed everyone down. Then the morning was totally chaotic, it seemed like there was poop and pee everywhere. By the time I got home from work early in the afternoon and the dog walker had worn them all out, they slept almost all evening. By the time Carolina and Spencer came to get Kubrick and Hitch, the dogs had worked everything out and were peacefully playing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The first day is usually a bit rough. Still no pics?


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I promise when I get home tonight I will post some more pictures...it's been a great, but exhausting week!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks so much again for taking care of Kubrick and Hitch! I'm sorry about the sleeping issue... very unusual for them! I hope Alan caught up on sleep the next night. 

Paisley is such a cutie and a sweetheart. I can't wait to get to know her better!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL! No problem Carolina...hopefully we laid the groundwork so the next time will be easier on everyone. 

Here are some more pictures...the first one is of our beautiful Paisley!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Next, pictures from the big sleepover. I am not as gifted of a photographer as Carolina and photographing 4 dogs at the same time is a challenge to say the least, but here are some pictures of them...


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

And lastly, some more pictures of Guapo and Paisley...(even though they look slightly possessed in the second picture I think it's still a good shot of their sweet little faces)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They look so happy together! That's great that Paisley has made herself at home so quickly!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

You did a great job photographing them. They look like they did just fine!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Cute! I love the one with Pais and Guapo on the couch together. They look like best buds already!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations. I love her name. Glad Guapo has a new little sister in his life. They are both sooo cute.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Love the pictures, Michelle! What a nice variety of Havs - just need a red or two in there and you'll be all set! lol Guapo has quite a bit of apricot on his back, doesn't he? Very nice.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Marj, I love Guapo's apricot back and I've been praying that he wouldn't lose it as he got older...so far so good. That picture really shows off his coloring nicely 

Now, for some more pictures...Guapo and Paisley are doing SO well, we can hardly believe our good fortune. 

I couldn't help taking a picture of these two on my in-laws floor...they almost blend in! The others are just pictures of them snuggling...I'm smitten!

Btw - they "fight" over the spot on top of the sherpa...it's hilarious!

PS There are some more GnP pictures on the July challenge page


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Awwww, that's so sweet. they look so cute together.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They look so precious together! You are very fortunate that they are getting along so well!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh they are so sweet together! Farah has the best little babies!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my, that is some serious sibling bonding! Lucky you! How very sweet.


----------

